# PowerPod?



## macgeek_spiro (Aug 4, 2003)

I've noticed! Apple kind of has two catigories for their products, I think. The iMac and iBook are cheaper and whiteish. And the PowerMac and PowerBook is chromish and more expensive. Now. There's a iPod. Why isn't there a PowerPod? It could work. Maybe. I dunno, it was just a thought.


----------



## TuffNut2Crack (Aug 4, 2003)

I do remember hearing of a rumor about a special edition iPod for DJs...  But honestly, what would they offer in a "Powerpod"? I don't think you really need a huge processor in the iPod(although they have made the iPod run Linux).  A larger hard drive in there wouldn't be enough of a reason to warrant a new line of iPods either.


----------



## Arden (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe the Powerpod could be the oft-discussed, always-denied Apple PDA.


----------



## macgeek_spiro (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes. Good point there.  The PDA could really give Apple more points. Wasn't there already one a long while back called the Newton or something. Anyways. PowerPod sounds wierd eh?


----------



## Arden (Aug 5, 2003)

ePod?


----------



## voice- (Aug 5, 2003)

I predicted this over a year ago, a PowerPod with video capabilities, PDA functionality and such...obviously I was wrong...


----------



## elander (Aug 5, 2003)

The one thing DJs are missing on the iPod is the ability to change the playback tempo of a track (I beleive they call it "scrubbing"). This is needed if you're going to mix two tracks with different tempi. Then all any DJ would need is a pair of iPods and a mixer board. No cd's to lug around, and definetily no vinyls...

Apple neither denies nor confirms that this feature will be included in future versions...


----------



## boi (Aug 5, 2003)

scrubbing is already in an ipod-- it's the ability to switch locations from within the track.
what you're referring to is simply 'beatmatching'


----------



## elander (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually, what I meant was pitch control. Sorry, I'm no dj, had to look it up...


----------



## MikeXpop (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by macgeek_spiro _
> *I've noticed! Apple kind of has two catigories for their products, I think. The iMac and iBook are cheaper and whiteish. And the PowerMac and PowerBook is chromish and more expensive. Now. There's a iPod. Why isn't there a PowerPod? It could work. Maybe. I dunno, it was just a thought. *



Perhaps I can help you.

Pick up your iPod. Look at the front. White.

Turn it over. Look at the back. Metal.

The iPod is not a computer, it is an accessory, and is for both the professional and consumer.  However, if Apple were to let me scratch with the jogwheel, I wouldn't complain


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 5, 2003)

Digital out on the iPod would be cool...


----------



## Go3iverson (Aug 5, 2003)

oh, and by that I mean optical, like we finally have on the G5.

(nice, I broke 100!)


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MikeXpop _
> *Perhaps I can help you.
> 
> Pick up your iPod. Look at the front. White.
> ...



Yes, white front, but it is a shiny metal back. Not brush metal.

The iPod is an accessory but why can't become more. Why not a media player ie music AND video. It would have to be bigger than the iPod but how cool to take for DVD play.

I myself would get a 12" PB for PDA, music, video, and computing, however all I can get right now is the iWish: I wish I could buy anything Apple.

To sum up: don't count Apple out on anything.


----------



## konrad (Aug 5, 2003)

http://www.powerpod.com/

now you know where the iMac design came from.

   ::ha::


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by konrad _
> *http://www.powerpod.com/
> 
> now you know where the iMac design came from.
> ...



NICE


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

LOL!

Stop suggesting that Apple upgrade the iPod to be more than a music player. It ain't gonna happen.  They'd come out with an entirely new device for those purposes.


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 9, 2003)

Wait! That's the new solar powered iMac G5!


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 9, 2003)

'Cupertino, CA  -  Apple Computer (Nasdaq: AAPL) has issued cease and desist orders to PowerPod Corperation (Placerville, CO) concerning issues of blatant copyright infringement involving the design of "half dome structures incorperating angularly mounted panels"; the use of the word "Power" followed by another word; plus the use of the word "Pod" prefaced by another word.'

Source- TheRegister.com


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Heh, don't they wish.


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Stop suggesting that Apple upgrade the iPod to be more than a music player. It ain't gonna happen.  They'd come out with an entirely new device for those purposes. *



Why not have a device that can do multiple things? It's stupid to have multiple devices that do separate things. So what we should also do with this logic is buy a radio, a cd player, equillizer, speakers, and cassette player to bring with us to a picnic. 5 different devices just to play music. This is why we have boom boxes. So why do we have to have and iPod, a Palm, a PB, a CD player, etc.

To me the ultimate "PowerPod" is the 12" PB. It does EVERYTHING. Except for the speed and RAM of the other PB.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm LOVING that new sony Clie...the "mini laptop" model with Wi-Fi and bluetooth capabilities. If it weren't for the price ($700) and the fact that it's not Mac compatible (although I don't see why it wouldn't be, don't Clie's run Palm OS?) I'd get one...like a little movie theater in my pocket...I'd love to transfer all my EyeTV files and DVD files onto that thing, and have a "video iPod"


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 11, 2003)

Apple didn't even integrate AM/FM into the ipod, what makes anyone think that they would add other functionality?


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *Apple didn't even integrate AM/FM into the ipod, what makes anyone think that they would add other functionality? *



How many people do you know with an iPod that still actually listen to the radio?I know very few and those listen to it for background noise.

The iPod was made for people who want to hear music that they personally like. The radio really has not personal touch to it. Playing 20 popular songs over and over for for those who like those songs until the people get bored with it.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by banjo_boy _
> *How many people do you know with an iPod that still actually listen to the radio?I know very few and those listen to it for background noise.
> 
> The iPod was made for people who want to hear music that they personally like. The radio really has not personal touch to it. Playing 20 popular songs over and over for for those who like those songs until the people get bored with it. *



That is generalizing too much. The station I listen to most is NPR, and after that are a few local stations like the ones you described. I have pretty wide ranging tastes, so I'll hit the pop station, alt rock, alt country, rap, sports, etc as well.


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *That is generalizing too much. The station I listen to most is NPR, and after that are a few local stations like the ones you described. I have pretty wide ranging tastes, so I'll hit the pop station, alt rock, alt country, rap, sports, etc as well. *



There is no generalizing too much! That is plain radio fact. Play songs that everyone "loves" to "can still stand will listen to".

I myself have a huge music taste, but no radio station will make me or many other people happy. I mostly buy, trade, borrow or get CDs from the library.

Now, being in Dallas, you must have some great country stations. In Minneapolis, it is hard to find a non-GarthFaithTimShania crap station.


----------



## JML (Aug 11, 2003)

http://powerpod.com/

Don't know if this has anything to do with the above cease and desist, but this thing looks very much like an iMac. Probably just a coincidence, but an interesting one.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 11, 2003)

Somebody tell him


----------



## JML (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *Somebody tell him *



OK, I missed a few replies. My bad.


----------



## aaike (Aug 11, 2003)

Well the powerpod looks cool... I have always been fascinated by solar power things! I wonder if there is any solar panal out there that I can just attach on the back of my powerbook (for when I am working in Tanzania ;-) ...

As for the radio... I would certainly listen to the radio if it was on my iPod... would love that! We have some good radio stations back here, the news is good and some programs are really big fun (e.g. Discobar Galaxy at studio brussels ( www.stubru.be ).


----------



## Arden (Aug 11, 2003)

Banjo Boy, the iPod never will be more than a glorified music player.  A Powerpod device could have potential for that.


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Go3iverson _
> *Digital out on the iPod would be cool... *


If they did that then they also need to have the ability to play uncompressed AIFF's...

...but neither of those things are going to happen due to piracy issues. 

That's why they want you to love AAC's instead of MP3's or AIFF's?


I have the same rant about TiVo's Home Media Option...


----------



## TommyWillB (Aug 11, 2003)

Never mind!!!

It does play AIFF's... So it's just TiVo I'm mad at...


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *Banjo Boy, the iPod never will be more than a glorified music player.  A Powerpod device could have potential for that. *



Potential for what?

I agree, the iPod will never be anything more than an music player. I see a PowerPod to be a music device and more. Why not? This is all speculation anyway! However I do think there is a market for a suped-up iPod.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 12, 2003)

The thing i like about the ipod is its size. If you go adding too much stuff, it would get too overgrown and bloated. I guess it would really become a totally different product.


----------



## banjo_boy (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *The thing i like about the ipod is its size. If you go adding too much stuff, it would get too overgrown and bloated. I guess it would really become a totally different product. *



I am not an "advocate" for a PowerPod but I would not want to stifle the idea.

I would buy a 12" PB before a PowerPod. The only thing I can see a PowerPod doing without becoming a full laptop is video, music, PDA+, and storage. The problem there is that we would have to be able to "rip" DVDs. Cool yes. Possible, not really.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah that's what I mean, you can't really do the video side to the full extent. And having an optical drive on it would be out of the question. I don't want to stifle the idea of a powerpod, but I do want to keep it small.


----------



## fryke (Aug 12, 2003)

Just adding recording capabilities and an FM-tuner to a next version or a pro version wouldn't take too much space (the physical variety, I mean) and would certainly make the thing even more useful than it already is.


----------



## dave17lax (Aug 12, 2003)

True Dat, I was thinking about all of the visual stuff. Of course the ipod can already record ( http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32441&highlight=hidden+ipod+record ) so all it takes is a nice implementation to make it work.


----------



## Biter of Apples (Aug 18, 2003)

I would also love a FM-function for listening to Studio Brussels like Aaike.  
I don't think that video is a good idea for such a small screen. A decent recording option would be nice too.
Now I have to use my MD to record, an iPod (in the future) for MP3's and a radio-walkman for radio..


----------



## mindbend (Aug 18, 2003)

How about a video in/out? Or at least an out. It would be cool to be able to play Quicktime movies right from it through a projector.

Another high-end option would be to find a way to make able to act as a poor man's DV capture disk. There are options now for dedicated hard disk video capture as an in-between for DV cameras. It would be cool (and technically doable) for the iPod to connect via firewire to a DV camera and syphon the capture as its happening. 

Built in FM tuner would be nice as well as a built in FM transmitter (for car stereo connection).

Can't complain though, still a great device. One of the pure coolest devices I've ever owned.


----------

